# ...at work...



## ashesc212 (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you ever just feel like not doing anything for a week straight at work? Yeah - that's me right now. I'm terrible.


----------



## jor71 (Nov 4, 2008)

A week????? Try like each and every waking moment here


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 4, 2008)

jor71 said:


> A week????? Try like each and every waking moment here



Yeah, good point. All I can think about is voting and lizards.


----------



## damo (Nov 4, 2008)

i booked two weeks holiday this is the second week bliss


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't spend your entire lifetime working a 9-5 boring job.

Get out there and go do what you want to do. Enjoy work, it'll be much easier.


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 5, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> Don't spend your entire lifetime working a 9-5 boring job.
> 
> Get out there and go do what you want to do. Enjoy work, it'll be much easier.



9-5? Try 7:30 am - 5 or beyond! I like my job...but I feel that anything you do everyday gets annoying.


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 5, 2008)

damo said:


> i booked two weeks holiday this is the second week bliss



Oh, that's wonderful! Ahh - vacations 8)


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 5, 2008)

ashesc212 said:


> Oh, that's wonderful! Ahh - vacations 8)


With all the reptiles we have we can't do more than an overnight trip, especially with the Blue hatchlings!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah - that's always an obstacle. I think our vet boarding fees would be more expensive than a trip. We usually board our reptiles but now that we are moving and may not have anyone to feed the mammals, everyone might need boarding!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 5, 2008)

ashesc212 said:


> I think our vet boarding fees would be more expensive than a trip. We usually board our reptiles but now that we are moving and may not have anyone to feed the mammals, everyone might need boarding!


Where can you board your reptiles?? We know of someone who will walk dogs and do a daily care run of reptiles. I'd guess $30 per day. The snakes don't need much care, just make sure the temps are OK.


----------



## jor71 (Nov 5, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> Don't spend your entire lifetime working a 9-5 boring job.
> 
> Get out there and go do what you want to do. Enjoy work, it'll be much easier.




I agree with that 110%.......I use to love my job and the people I work for and with here. But, we went through a transition late last year and I dislike most of the people. I am in the Mortgage ( :doh ) business and things were looking good for awhile this year. But, some of the people we brought in are really messing things up and I just found out we may be in some trouble. I hope we can get out of this one and survive another obstacle. :fc 

Anyone looking for someone with Mortgage or IT experience


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 5, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> ashesc212 said:
> 
> 
> > I think our vet boarding fees would be more expensive than a trip. We usually board our reptiles but now that we are moving and may not have anyone to feed the mammals, everyone might need boarding!
> ...



I usually bring them to our vet's office. They have a boarding service.


----------



## jor71 (Nov 5, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> ashesc212 said:
> 
> 
> > I think our vet boarding fees would be more expensive than a trip. We usually board our reptiles but now that we are moving and may not have anyone to feed the mammals, everyone might need boarding!
> ...



Some Vets do that and some reptile shops. I have a reptile store right down the road from me that boards huge lizards and snakes. I go there every weekend to check them out.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 5, 2008)

jor71 said:


> Some Vets do that and some reptile shops. I have a reptile store right down the road from me that boards huge lizards and snakes. I go there every weekend to check them out.


EEEWWW!!!!! We bought a snake at the local pet shop, that has a good selection of reptiles, and brought home mites!!!!!! A couple of time we brought our dog to a vet for the weekend and it came back with kennel cough both times.


----------



## jor71 (Nov 5, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> jor71 said:
> 
> 
> > Some Vets do that and some reptile shops. I have a reptile store right down the road from me that boards huge lizards and snakes. I go there every weekend to check them out.
> ...



I would only trust a reputable place, not just any place. I use my Vet because the dude is a true animal lover and have been able to check out the kennel.

I rarely leave my animals, but there are times when it is needed.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess I'm lucky that I have family friends willing to take care of our babies while we are out of town. So far this past summer I was in Texas for a week and Florida for a week and our animals were just fine except for the 2 escape artists. Granted they all looked at us funny when we got back, but nothing terrible happened.


----------

